# Where to stay in St Jean de Luz



## Happy Girl (13 Jan 2012)

Any suggestions for where to stay in St Jean de Luz in France in July. Looking for maybe small house to rent with pool within walking distance of centre for two weeks. Looking for a lot I know but any suggestions or recommendations v welcome.


----------



## Eithneangela (13 Jan 2012)

Depends on your travelling group - we stayed in the Maeva, which has nice, self-contained rooms with a small pool at the back - but great location - walking distance to the centre, beach etc. Probably not suitable for a family with young children, more suitable for older group. Lots of good accommodation here - try some of the French holiday letting agencies.


----------



## Eithneangela (13 Jan 2012)

Some of the French letting agencies you might like to check are Pierre et Vacances, Nemea.


----------



## Happy Girl (15 Jan 2012)

Thanks for that Eithneangela. Much appreciated. Will investigate further.


----------



## Betsy Og (16 Jan 2012)

great town, best in south west.

Stayed at Bidart (campsite) about half way to Biarritz and another campsite closer by St Jean De Luz where we had a "chalet" - read garden shed!!, but we still had a ball.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Jan 2012)

Not _Erromardie _by any chance? 

http://www.camping-erromardie.com/campsite-france.html

Stayed there last in 2010 and it was fine - unlike the weather!


----------



## Betsy Og (16 Jan 2012)

ClubMan said:


> Not _Erromardie _by any chance?
> 
> http://www.camping-erromardie.com/campsite-france.html
> 
> Stayed there last in 2010 and it was fine - unlike the weather!


 
I'd say it was - or if it wasnt it was next door - you could literally cross the road to the beach shown on the map. I'll never forget our arrival - no messing it had the cut of a garden shed - with the musty rubbery smell you'd associate with school sportshalls. Herself was in tears (or near enough).

I also made her cycle up La Rhone (where you get the little train)- she eventually rebelled but luckily the end had come in sight. 

So she passed those 2 tests..... and 10 years later we're still together  - start as you mean to go on and all that !!!


----------



## Happy Girl (17 Jan 2012)

Am finding it very hard to get what we are looking for in St Jean de Luz. Basically looking for small gite/house with small private or shared pool but within walking distance of the centre of town (2miles max). Not asking for a lot am I. But having said that with the enormous cost of renting a house for 2weeks you want to be sure you are getting what you want. We are not particularly set on St. Jean de Luz but we do want somewhere within walking distance of a "bit of life" - any other recommendations apart from St. Jean de Luz?


----------



## ClubMan (17 Jan 2012)

"Bit of life"? I think you're in the wrong place so!


----------



## Eithneangela (17 Jan 2012)

Try Hossegor or Cap Breton - both on the coast, both lively if you want that. Should be lots of accommodation but because these are great surf beaches, it might be very expensive in the high season. Lots of choices for restaurants, walking, cycling .... activities or just plain beach lolling if that's your thing. If you move further up the coast, Vieux Boucou is absolutely wonderful - has everything.


----------



## Happy Girl (17 Jan 2012)

ClubMan said:


> "Bit of life"? I think you're in the wrong place so!


 
Is St Jean de Luz a quiet area? Having googled it I got the impression it was a lively seaside resort town.


----------



## Eithneangela (17 Jan 2012)

I think a 'bit of life' in Ireland and France are two different things. Typically we probably mean night life, pub action etc. In France, especially these resorts (where in summer most of the tourists are actually French) the action comes from energetic activities, 3-hour long lunches or dinners, early to rise, and early to bed - a great lifestyle! Generally no pubs as we'd know them (unless you find a spot with an Oirish theme pub - yuck!).


----------



## ClubMan (17 Jan 2012)

I wasn't looking for any sort of mad nightlife and like the _French _lifestyle but I found _SJdL _very quiet when I was there (c. May as far as I recall).


----------



## Happy Girl (17 Jan 2012)

Thanks Eithneangela & Clubman. Maybe it might be a good idea to look at the other options recommended. By "bit of life" I mean being able to walk along the beach into the resort in the evenings and a bit of holliday atmosphere around the place. Not looking for niteclubs or pubs.


----------



## Betsy Og (17 Jan 2012)

I'd say if you went in July or August there would be the general seaside resort "hum". I recall it being generally busy during the day, nice restaurants, lovely beach etc.


----------



## ClubMan (17 Jan 2012)

Admittedly I was there early enough in the season so maybe that's why it seemed a bit dead. But wasn't that crazy about the place either way. Might be different if I was into surfing or something like that. Chacun à son goût and all that...


----------



## Happy Girl (23 Jan 2012)

Am focusing in on Capbreton as our destination instead. Anybody been there? What did you think of the place?


----------



## Eithneangela (23 Jan 2012)

We've stayed there a couple of times, and visit there every year. We love the place - lovely beaches (lots of surf), big marina with lots of yachts, great walks, lots of restaurants. There's lots of nice accommodation too - maybe one of the campsites (no, they're not like Irish campsites), or if you can't get the accommodation you'd like, then look a few kilometres north to Hossegor.


----------



## Happy Girl (23 Jan 2012)

Thanks EithneAngela. What is it like for cycling? Are there good cycling routes in the area?


----------



## Eithneangela (23 Jan 2012)

Lots of cycle routes, very safe to cycle on roads as well - cyclist is king in this area! Sometimes there are great surf festivals on - it might be worth looking up what's on in the area when you propose travelling. If you are going to stay around there, it's worth going to Vieux Boucou for a day trip - bring the bikes and cycle round the lake and through the woods. Then eat at one of the many seafront restaurants. You might even be able to cycle along the routes between the big towns on the coast. We're going to Moliets (a bit further north) for our twice annual trip (June and September). Love this whole area of France - amazing beaches, tremendous forests/woods, golf (if you're into it!), cycling etc. They even have Aldi and Lidl stores along this coastal stretch to make the euros go further!


----------



## Happy Girl (29 Jan 2012)

Thanks for all your help folks. Have just booked "Les Oyats" camping site in Seignosse. House rental was ridiculous and could find nothing for under 1k per week in Capbreton/St Jean de Luz/Hossegor. Way too rich for me, so we decided to go with the campsite. Hopefully will work out well.


----------

